
There’s actually reason to throw good money after bad - vxNsr
http://qz.com/87562/theres-actually-reason-to-throw-good-money-after-bad/
======
gwern
It's a weird sort of effect, yes: how can people forget so much that a blind
commitment to previous choices was a good idea? I tend to prefer the
exploration vs exploitation paradigm for explaining sunk cost thinking: the
additional investments purchase you information (see
<http://www.gwern.net/Sunk%20cost> ).

